# Must haves for shrimp tank



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

Since there seems to be no one source that provides a good answer to this question I figured I'd ask here; what are the essentials to a Taiwan bee tank? 

So far I have decided upon UP Aquasoil, Mosura BT-9, Borneowild Minerock, Mosura Mineral plus ultra, Mosura Richwater, and Mosura Shizhen powder. 

Are there any products other than these that you recommend I use?

Are any of these products unnecessary? 

*DISCLAIMER*: if you have never kept these shrimp I do not want your opinions, I've heard enough of the 'well I think you need...' And do not need to hear more. I want advice from people who have in the past or are now successfully keeping Taiwan bee strains. I'm not trying to be rude, I just want good information.


Thanks for reading and thank you in advance for any information or advice!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Borneowild Minerock, i didnt find any value in these in 3 of my tanks... you can find cheaper alternatives like calcium montmorillonite or bentonite clay. 

Ebiten baby bacter/borneo wild bebi are great. Ive even used this to seed the substate in my new tanks.

Borneo wild shield / stout also seemed to be well taken by my caridinas. these few BW products have been a staple in my shrimp cabinet.


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

acitydweller said:


> Borneowild Minerock, i didnt find any value in these in 3 of my tanks... you can find cheaper alternatives like calcium montmorillonite or bentonite clay.
> 
> Ebiten baby bacter/borneo wild bebi are great.
> 
> Borneo wild shield / stout also seemed to be well taken by my caridinas.


Alright, I found 500g of the Minerock for $25 so I figured I was making a steal on it! I'll look into calcium montmorillonite and bentonite clay!

Have you seen higher survival rates while using shield? Or faster growth?

I'll look into stout now, I've heard the name but never taken the time to see what it actually does before.

Added question: would you recommend Repashy shrimp soufflé?


----------



## bluegoldfish (Jan 2, 2012)

Your best bet is actually another forum altogether - the Shrimp Now forum is the gathering place for international experts on shrimp. You will be certain to meet someone who has kept your exact species. 

Good luck!


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

bluegoldfish said:


> Your best bet is actually another forum altogether - the Shrimp Now forum is the gathering place for international experts on shrimp. You will be certain to meet someone who has kept your exact species.
> 
> Good luck!


I was actually just registering there! :hihi:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The only thing I find necessary in my tanks: a nice buffering substrate (preference is ADA Aquasoil Amazonia) and a solid method of filtration. Either a bunch of sponge filters, a huge HOB or a large canister. 

Additives have never been necessary for me. You'll find some users who swear by them and some who don't. 

Rather than pay the high price for Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra, I'd spend my money on Salty Shrimp's Bee Shrimp Mineral. It's the cleanest remineralization product I've used. You can always use the same measurement to achieve a specific hardness without having to squirt, test, squirt some more, test.

Shrimp Souffle is protein-laden. I use it as an occasional treat. If you stick to the foods you use for your other shrimp, you'll be fine.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I have 20+ TBs of different types and some babies on the way. I have not found any difference in requirement between them and CRS/CBS. They are more finicky in the first 2 to 3 weeks but once they settle down, they don't need anything extra from my experience. Oh, except, you'll need more time because you'll find yourself staring at the tank more than others ;-)


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll be honest here, my other shrimp get algae wafers and kale with the occasional high protein treat, that's why I ask about alternative (aka better) foods! 

Also as a note: this tank will likely sit un stocked for 1-2 months in order to develop a good biofilm


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow you sure are a shrimp lover! For me, just up substrate and those Japanese brand shrimp food and that's it.


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

Current purchase list, am I missing anything?
Mosura Shizhen powder
Mosura rich water
Mosura BT-9
Borneowild grow
Borneowild color
Borneowild gh up
Borneowild bebi


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

pmcarbrey said:


> Current purchase list, am I missing anything?
> Mosura Shizhen powder
> Mosura rich water
> Mosura BT-9
> ...


I would ditch all those and buy more shrimp with the probably couple hundred bucks that is going to cost,you could get another 8 or so TB's instead of that list. lol.

For a gH booster, as Somewhat said, use the salty bee gh+. It's the best cost/per usage out there and I find one of the cleanest, meaning it's not full of other stuff that raises your TDS. For a 5gH water, with salty bee, my TDS is about 130, with Mosura it was 155, with Fluval it was like 170.

Your choice, but I see most of these products as these companies exploiting the market of shrimp keepers selling a bunch of different products that don't explain what's in them, why you need them, what the benefit is, etc. It's like going to the car cleaning isle at a store. They have vinyl cleaner, tire cleaner, rim cleaner, plastic cleaner, glass cleaner, leather cleaner, cleaner for your lights and then finally a cleaner to wash the actual car. $90 in products later you can do what a $2 bottle of dish soap, some windex and a dry lint free cloth can do and 99.9% of the people couldn't tell the different looking at the 2 freshly washed.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

GeToChKn said:


> I would ditch all those and buy more shrimp with the probably couple hundred bucks that is going to cost,you could get another 8 or so TB's instead of that list. lol.
> 
> For a gH booster, as Somewhat said, use the salty bee gh+. It's the best cost/per usage out there and I find one of the cleanest, meaning it's not full of other stuff that raises your TDS. For a 5gH water, with salty bee, my TDS is about 130, with Mosura it was 155, with Fluval it was like 170.
> 
> Your choice, but I see most of these products as these companies exploiting the market of shrimp keepers selling a bunch of different products that don't explain what's in them, why you need them, what the benefit is, etc. It's like going to the car cleaning isle at a store. They have vinyl cleaner, tire cleaner, rim cleaner, plastic cleaner, glass cleaner, leather cleaner, cleaner for your lights and then finally a cleaner to wash the actual car. $90 in products later you can do what a $2 bottle of dish soap, some windex and a dry lint free cloth can do and 99.9% of the people couldn't tell the different looking at the 2 freshly washed.


+1 I have like 6 or 7 different types of BW/Mosura stuff, just to try them out. But after a year, I think what I'll keep buying is the BW Bebi. If you have 5 shrimps in a 20G tank, feeding will likely be finicky, whatever you feed them. If you have 100 in a 20G, then whatever you feed them will be taken as if they really like it.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

randyl said:


> +1 I have like 6 or 7 different types of BW/Mosura stuff, just to try them out. But after a year, I think what I'll keep buying is the BW Bebi. If you have 5 shrimps in a 20G tank, feeding will likely be finicky, whatever you feed them. If you have 100 in a 20G, then whatever you feed them will be taken as if they really like it.


Ya my shelf of additives has gotten pretty dusty except for the Ebi-ken EI for the babies.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

This is a great one "Rather than pay the high price for Mosura Mineral Plus Ultra, I'd spend my money on Salty Shrimp's Bee Shrimp Mineral. It's the cleanest remineralization product I've used. You can always use the same measurement to achieve a specific hardness without having to squirt, test, squirt some more, test." Or Hagen/Nutrifin African Ciclid conditioner.

Calcium Montromilite undet the substrate or mixed in is great for water clarity and a extra Calcium source. I like the mineral rock or ball as well.

Feeding, I like all organic, I feed mine blanched baby spinach, baby kale leafs, Steamed pumkin, and frozen blood worms. Only hardened food I feed now are Jakes Complete Veggie and Pumking they go nuts for both. I find I get better coloration and over all health going the all organic route. I do as a treat feed ShrimpSoufle every once and a great wile. I gave up on all the expensive fancy foods, not worth it and full of fillers. My shrimp love the organic stuff better and swarm to it.

Mosura Shizhen powder - ok if you want, I have never used
Mosura rich water - ok if you want I have never used
Mosura BT-9 - I love this and dose every water change and a pinch of calcium montromilite
Borneowild grow - skip this
Borneowild color - skip this
Borneowild gh up - skip this
Borneowild bebi - Good stuff

I like also the following

Ebi-ten - EI best baby food I have found
Shield - Good for overall health
Gravidas - I use this have have good results


Other than that good clean stable water conditions is the key, keeping your hands out of the tank, and removing left over food after feeding period! A well established tank with moss/subwasser tank for bio film to grow and only wipe down the front viewing window let the others grow algae.

I have about 50 Tb and 40 Hybrid female adults, with about 40-50 TB babies and 100+ hybrid babies and they all seem to be doing well.


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

As far as price goes I'd rather spend the money here, the list I had right there comes out to about $88, which would buy me one extra blue bolt, I'll go ahead and scratch color and grow along with the GH up and order ebiten, shield, and gravitas!

EDIT: I also removed the rich water


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

My shrimp get shield, Shirakura Ca+ and a variety of Somewhatshocked's foods. Barely, veggies and calcium. 

Past that, ensure you have test kits and a TDS Meter. You won't ever regret those.


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

Is Shizhen powder necessary if I will be using RO water?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Not really


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

If you forget to change your charcoal unit on your RO filter, chlorine will pass through. RO alone doesn't remove chlorine.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Thing's I think the casual TB owner should have (recommended):
1. *Buffering soil*, some would argue it's not necessary if your water is low enough but I think it helps a lot and saves a lot of trouble.
2. *Remineralizer *for that pristine water you are going to add to your tank ;D
3. *Aerator*- either a sponge filter, air stone, etc. A well oxygenated tank = happy shrimp. Contemplating adding an air stone to my tank but I don't want to deal with the evap on the rimless atm. 
4. Dat moss- for biofilm of course.....a healthy amount of biofilm is necessary for TB babies 
5. Indian Almond leaves- not required but its a great thing for shrimp to graze on, drops pH from releasing tannins...and it's cheap.

Luxuries-
1. DEM BALLS......I use azoo bio balls, there's a lot out there......does extra stuff for the tank.
2. Those additives- mosura, shirakura, BW, etc. Could make ur life easier, but it's not gonna turn any shrimp keeper into a shrimp god. 
3. Heater- I like to keep my temps low, less bacteria. I actually would recommend against it.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> Thing's I think the casual TB owner should have (recommended):
> 1. *Buffering soil*, some would argue it's not necessary if your water is low enough but I think it helps a lot and saves a lot of trouble.
> 2. *Remineralizer *for that pristine water you are going to add to your tank ;D
> 3. *Aerator*- either a sponge filter, air stone, etc. A well oxygenated tank = happy shrimp. Contemplating adding an air stone to my tank but I don't want to deal with the evap on the rimless atm.
> ...


Good stuff here. I was also going to suggest leaves. Dat moss is paramount for any shrimp tank.


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

Okay, so the tank looks like this so far:
12g long
UP Aquasoil
Christmas, Taiwan, and Phoenix moss
Sponge filters (2, also considering an air stone)
I'm considering ordering IAL, I just haven't gotten to it yet
Remineralizer- undecided, I need to find somewhere to order it cheap

Luxury products:
Mosura Gravidas
Mosura BT-9
Borneowild Shield
Borneowild Bebi


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Looks like you could get a lot of this stuff on alpha pro breeders. The list looks good to me. 

Just make sure you have the proper testing equipment. If you don't have an ammonia, nitrate, GH, KH and TDS test you're up a creek without a paddle. 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

pmcarbrey said:


> Okay, so the tank looks like this so far:
> 12g long
> UP Aquasoil
> Christmas, Taiwan, and Phoenix moss
> ...


I would say that is just about right. For me, I have them in a 4 gallon with some cbs, but its using a canister + *PURIGEN*. If you do get either a HOB or a canister, I would highly suggest purigen as it's like 1000000 better than activated carbon.


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Looks like you could get a lot of this stuff on alpha pro breeders. The list looks good to me.
> 
> Just make sure you have the proper testing equipment. If you don't have an ammonia, nitrate, GH, KH and TDS test you're up a creek without a paddle.
> 
> ...


Yep, I've got all the kits but gh and ph(both of which are on order with the tank)
I'll check alpha pro, so far the cheapest place for all the "luxury" items is theshrimptank


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

+1 for Purigen.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I am back and fourth with purigen, I do like it but I have great results with out it too..... Just keep a good water change schedule.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> I am back and fourth with purigen, I do like it but I have great results with out it too..... Just keep a good water change schedule.


Indeed, without purigen works great too. It's a nice luxury to have, moreso than additives IMO


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

Would this work for a gh booster?
http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/gh-booster.html

Also: what does every one think of the Mosura old sea mud product?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Get the bee shrimp GH+ by salty shrimp from alpha pro. Best investment you could make for remineralizing


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

sbarbee54 said:


> Get the bee shrimp GH+ by salty shrimp from alpha pro. Best investment you could make for remineralizing


+1 Cleanest such product I've used. Take my ro to GH 5 with only around TdS 130.


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

How much does Seiryu Stone actually change water parameters?


----------



## DrakeScree (Jan 30, 2013)

I think you're going to need different filtration for a 12g long. I did a lot of asking around about this about a month ago. Check the link in my signature for info on it.


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

If need be I have a 2217 and a powerhead just laying around, so I'm not too worried honestly. I may fill the canister of the 2217 with 1L of purigen and hook it up


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone know about the seiryu stone?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Depends on each individual stone, the volume of water, your specific parameters, temperature, flow and any number of other variables. The only way to know how a specific group of stones will impact your tank parameters is to test them.



pmcarbrey said:


> Anyone know about the seiryu stone?


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

That's what I assumed would be the answer, I'm thinking ph of 6.2-6.6, probably 10g of water at 70 degrees. If it wouldn't raise gh and kh by that much I'd consider putting it in with my blue pandas


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

pmcarbrey said:


> That's what I assumed would be the answer, I'm thinking ph of 6.2-6.6, probably 10g of water at 70 degrees. If it wouldn't raise gh and kh by that much I'd consider putting it in with my blue pandas


I personally won't do that. Not sure your low ph is maintained by active substrate or your tap. Adding seiryu will add a variable you don't need for your TBs. If you absolutely need to, set up the tank with the stone(s) and observe for at least a week before adding shrimps in, make sure you're happy with the changes these stones make.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I have used remineralized ro for the past 2 months putting in 0 kh. My kh is 3 because of the seriyu stone, ph 7.4 gh goes up from 5 to 6 and even 7. This is doing two 20% water changes a week. My oebt's are doing great but I would avoid seriyu stone in a tb tank unless you coat it in epoxy first.


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

Forumsnow said:


> I have used remineralized ro for the past 2 months putting in 0 kh. My kh is 3 because of the seriyu stone, ph 7.4 gh goes up from 5 to 6 and even 7. This is doing two 20% water changes a week. My oebt's are doing great but I would avoid seriyu stone in a tb tank unless you coat it in epoxy first.


definitely no seriyu stone then. thanks for the heads up!


----------

